# I thought EBF baby poo wasn't supposed to stink!



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

My ds has the smelliest EBF poop I have ever smelled! Does anyone else have a stinky baby? Could it be the vitamins and whatnot I am taking? I would be worried he was sick if it wasn't all the time or if it was watery but it isn't. It is normal EBF baby poop consitency it just smells really...I guess the word is "sour". Which has really presented a problem with his cloth dipes! I don't think my girls were ever this smelly! Could it just be a boy thing?









Could there be something wrong with him or do some babies just stink worse than others? He is almost 4 mos. old and gets nothing but BM.


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

My baby is 9 weeks old and her poops started to stink about a month ago. I wouldn't say that it gags me, but it is pretty.....ripe!


----------



## Staciemao (Feb 15, 2008)

My firstborn had the sweet EBF poops that you would expect, and my second has awful, stinky poops. Now that she's started solids they actually smell better.


----------



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

We had that stinnnnnky problem earlier on. So much so that rotten eggs would describe it better. I cut dairy and it smells like normal BM poop.

Dadgum dairy is a really big pain in the rear.


----------



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

my 4 month old has had the stinkiest poops ever since about 3-4 weeks old. My first 2 didn't have stinky poops at all so this was a big surprise to me.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

DS only has stinky poos (I would describe them as "acidic") when he's had milk, or I have. (I agree, Dairy is miserable!)


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

DS had horribly stinky poo's and gas when he was a newborn! So sour and nasty!
Several things indicated a possible dairy allergy, and when I cut out all dairy (you have to give it at least 2 weeks to get out of your system) they went away almost completely.
I suspect that he had/has a gut flora imbalance, so I think that's why the poos didn't go all the way back to normal; but his gas was totally gone.
You might want to give it a try


----------



## Ofwait (Feb 16, 2008)

sounds like a fairly typical dairy reaction to me... My son had this, and when we took the dairy out it went away.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

My nephew is 7 m/o and EBF, and has always had stinky poops. Never had any allergies or anything either.. I guess every baby really is different in every way!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

My new LO's poos smell vinegary if I don't eat my yogurt. But if I do eat it, they smell like buttered toast!


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Teething? Drool could be a culprit, too.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for making me feel better!







I don't eat dairy the first 5 mos. or so of nursing....it's just an automatic thing that I do because I feel most newborns/younger babies can't handle it. I do take a pretty potent pro-biotic so I guess that could be doing it. I never took pro-biotics with the other 2 while nursing. I did notice that with the inserts for his CD's if I let them sit for more than a day they start growing what looks to be that red/pinkish mold!

He is teething, drool is just pouring out of his mouth. His 2 bottom teeth are making their way thru...So maybe that is it.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

My baby has very stinky poo too!
I was all psyched up for sweet smelling newborn EBF baby poo. Not a chance.
So I attributed it to him only pooping twice a week or so.

But he's made a lifetime record this week, he has pooped 5 days in a row! Yay!
Except it still smells AWFUL. What can you do...


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

I thought my baby's EBF poos were really stinky.

And THEN she got formula (I was in the hospital for 4 days without contact with her) and OH MY, THAT was stinky. StinKAY. Seriously, evacuate the house because you can smell it from 50 feet away and it will make you vom.

Yes, the EBF poop (now that the formula is out of her system) is very sweet in comparison.


----------

